# Trouble resetting for native flowers?



## MayorZenia (Apr 10, 2020)

Since my friends all have other flowers and seem to be having trouble finding roses and lillies, I thought I’d reset for my town since I’d liked roses as a native flower anyway however I’ve come across a strange pattern. I’ve reset for hours and have had a pool of the same 3 flowers whenever I’ve reset and I don’t know if I’m incredibly unlucky or there’s some sort of factors that go into what you get. I keep getting Windflowers, Panseys, or Mums. I haven’t gotten anything other than that and I would’ve believed it to just be a stroke of bad luck if it weren’t for the fact that I have not gotten Tulips, roses, lillies, cosmos, or hyacinths ONCE. I was wondering if anyone else who had reset for whatever reason had the same findings or I’ve just be extremely unlucky.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel the same. I've only gotten one of those three when I reset today. What was the 1 item you chose or whatever they said at the intro of the getaway package? Like the sleeping bag, food, or whatever else. Because I chose food. Not sure if it effects anything, just curious?


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 10, 2020)

Ahri said:


> I feel the same. I've only gotten one of those three when I reset today. What was the 1 item you chose or whatever they said at the intro of the getaway package? Like the sleeping bag, food, or whatever else. Because I chose food. Not sure if it effects anything, just curious?


I was wondering if that had a correlation as well but no matter what answer I chose it would be the same 3 flowers every time I reset!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

MayorZenia said:


> I was wondering if that had a correlation as well but no matter what answer I chose it would be the same 3 flowers every time I reset!


It's honestly super odd. Maybe where we live IRL has correlation? I can't think of why it would automatically dictate our 3-4 flower types. :/


----------



## Lilette (Apr 10, 2020)

I reset for over 20 hours trying for Lilies and never once got them. 

Only ever got Roses, Wildflowers, and very  occasionally Tulips. I tried every answer and both Southern and Northern hemispheres, saying I was in Asia, Europe, etc. I tried different and new profiles, even switched my Switch to other countries. 

Someone said it was tied to the Switch itself, and the only way to get different flowers was to completely wipe the data but I obviously can’t do that because of my Pokémon save.


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 10, 2020)

Lilette said:


> I reset for over 20 hours trying for Lilies and never once got them.
> 
> Only ever got Roses, Wildflowers, and very  occasionally Tulips. I tried every answer and both Southern and Northern hemispheres, saying I was in Asia, Europe, etc. I tried different and new profiles, even switched my Switch to other countries.
> 
> Someone said it was tied to the Switch itself, and the only way to get different flowers was to completely wipe the data but I obviously can’t do that because of my Pokémon save.


It seems that may be the case which is extremely unfortunate. Uuughhh that’s such a bogus thing to do though.


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 10, 2020)

So since I didn’t have anything to lose I decided to completely wipe my switch and try that. I even made an entirely new account to link and see if that might change anything but nothing changed. I still get the same 3 flowers. Pretty bummed about it


----------



## Circus (Apr 10, 2020)

MayorZenia said:


> Since my friends all have other flowers and seem to be having trouble finding roses and lillies, I thought I’d reset for my town since I’d liked roses as a native flower anyway however I’ve come across a strange pattern. I’ve reset for hours and have had a pool of the same 3 flowers whenever I’ve reset and I don’t know if I’m incredibly unlucky or there’s some sort of factors that go into what you get. I keep getting Windflowers, Panseys, or Mums. I haven’t gotten anything other than that and I would’ve believed it to just be a stroke of bad luck if it weren’t for the fact that I have not gotten Tulips, roses, lillies, cosmos, or hyacinths ONCE. I was wondering if anyone else who had reset for whatever reason had the same findings or I’ve just be extremely unlucky.





Ahri said:


> I feel the same. I've only gotten one of those three when I reset today. What was the 1 item you chose or whatever they said at the intro of the getaway package? Like the sleeping bag, food, or whatever else. Because I chose food. Not sure if it effects anything, just curious?





MayorZenia said:


> I was wondering if that had a correlation as well but no matter what answer I chose it would be the same 3 flowers every time I reset!





Lilette said:


> I reset for over 20 hours trying for Lilies and never once got them.
> 
> Only ever got Roses, Wildflowers, and very  occasionally Tulips. I tried every answer and both Southern and Northern hemispheres, saying I was in Asia, Europe, etc. I tried different and new profiles, even switched my Switch to other countries.
> 
> Someone said it was tied to the Switch itself, and the only way to get different flowers was to completely wipe the data but I obviously can’t do that because of my Pokémon save.




The flowers you can get are tied to your birthday month. There are three you can get depending on what month your birthday is set to.


----------



## Liete (Apr 10, 2020)

Circus said:


> The flowers you can get are tied to your birthday month. There are three you can get depending on what month your birthday is set to.



Do you know which flowers are tied to which month?


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 10, 2020)

Liete said:


> Do you know which flowers are tied to which month?


I just tried to to test it out and it worked! I got roses for May. Since it’s tied to birth month January is Windflowers, Panseys, and Mums


----------



## Liete (Apr 10, 2020)

I tested a little bit too 
April: Common are tulips and windflowers, more uncommon are hyacinth
June: only got Cosmos while testing
July: only got roses while testing
August: only got Lilies while testing


----------



## Sholee (Apr 10, 2020)

Ahri said:


> It's honestly super odd. Maybe where we live IRL has correlation? I can't think of why it would automatically dictate our 3-4 flower types. :/



Conspiracy theory: Nintendo wants people to use their online service to trade. Therefore they locked certain elements to your switch account such as flowers. Otherwise everyone would reset for roses and lilies and there wouldn't be as much trading going on.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 10, 2020)

That's interesting, my birthday is this month and I got tulips as a native with pansies and windflowers as shop flowers. Hyacinths have replaced pansies though.



Sholee said:


> Conspiracy theory: Nintendo wants people to use their online service to trade. Therefore they locked certain elements to your switch account such as flowers. Otherwise everyone would reset for roses and lilies and there wouldn't be as much trading going on.


This definitely seems to be the case as it's really difficult to get all 5 fruits without online trading and the Nook Miles furniture being set colours for each island. I'm glad I got online for MK8 (play it all the time with friends) but I'm still not a fan of online trading to get flowers and fruit as I like to play AC offline and alone.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 10, 2020)

Liete said:


> I tested a little bit too ☺
> April: Common are tulips and windflowers, more uncommon are hyacinth
> June: only got Cosmos while testing
> July: only got roses while testing
> August: only got Lilies while testing



My birthday is in June and I got Hyacinths


----------



## Saga (Apr 10, 2020)

I have a September birthday and I got cosmos.

I can't believe it's tied to birthdays... I would never have guessed that!


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have an April birthday (today 4/10) and have Windflowers, although I wasn't resetting for them at all, only for my fruit.  It took me 10 tries to get apples...


----------



## angiepie (Apr 10, 2020)

My birthday is March 12th and I got tulips


----------



## moonbell (Apr 10, 2020)

October and saw cosmos, mums, and roses. I think windflowers also, but can't be 100% certain.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 10, 2020)

Interesting! I don't know if there's a list somewhere, but mine is February and I got hyacinths (pansies and windflowers in shop.)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 10, 2020)

What about that question Timmy and Tommy ask "What would you bring to a deserted island?"

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



ctar17 said:


> I have an April birthday (today 4/10) and have Windflowers, although I wasn't resetting for them at all, only for my fruit.  It took me 10 tries to get apples...



Happy birthday


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

So I guess, since I have pansies and my old town was mums, November (11/23) is those and possibly hyacinths since they're always in my shop? or Tulips cause they were on my last island. Weird. Windflowers are always in my shop too.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 10, 2020)

Sholee said:


> Conspiracy theory: Nintendo wants people to use their online service to trade. Therefore they locked certain elements to your switch account such as flowers. Otherwise everyone would reset for roses and lilies and there wouldn't be as much trading going on.



That actually makes sense. Not that anything is really "locked" to your Switch account, but more your Switch account is being used as a seed in the RGN system.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 10, 2020)

Oooh this is kind of neat actually
My birthday is in September and I also got lilies


----------



## MrBox (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow, it's tied to your birthday??? That's pretty neat
My birthday is in June and I got Lilies


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 10, 2020)

October baby and I got cosmos. I had no idea that native flowers existed when I first started the game and now it feels too late to reset for me personally. I wish I'd known because I'd prefer roses or mums, and they aren't even in my shop


----------



## Shyria (Apr 10, 2020)

My birthday is end of November and I had mums!
I have windflowers, pansies and yacinths in store


----------



## mystery (Apr 10, 2020)

July must be cosmos, pansies and tulips  though I occasionally get windflowers in shop.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 10, 2020)

Ahri said:


> So I guess, since I have pansies and my old town was mums, November (11/23) is those and possibly hyacinths since they're always in my shop? or Tulips cause they were on my last island. Weird. Windflowers are always in my shop too.


My birth month is November and my native flower is cosmos, so I guess the pool of native flowers you can get is different from the pool of shop flowers? Because mine are cosmos, pansies, and tulips, with hyacinths added more recently. My brother is also November and our shop flowers are slightly different, too. I wonder if that’s attached to birth month or just random?
Wish I had gotten mums as my native flower.


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 10, 2020)

Since I had nothing but time on my hands I reset got each month until I got the 3 flowers for that month and made a list!


January - Windflowers, Pansy, Mums
February - Pansy, Windflowers, Hyacinths
March - Tulips, Pansy, Hyacinths
April - Tulips, Windflowers, Hyacinth
May - Roses, Tulips, Windflowers
June - Lillies, Tulips, Cosmos
July - Roses, Lillies, Cosmos
August - Lillies, Cosmos, Mums
September - Cosmos, Lillies, Mums
October - Mums, Cosmos, Roses
November - Mums, Cosmos, Roses
December - Pansy, Mums, Roses

I doubled checked August and September since they had the same flowers but after double checking them, they do indeed have the same flowers. I’ve also found that while the months have 3 flowers that can be native, the 3 possible native flowers are not guaranteed to be available to be bought in the shop. I have 2 friends who have birthdays in October and neither of them had Roses in their shop but had flowers that weren’t native to October such as Hyacinths, Windflowers, and Pansies.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh my goodness that is honestly so cool that it's tied to your birthday month. I had no idea if anything was effecting the native flowers or not. My birthday is in June and as is displayed in my signature, I have lilies in my town


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2020)

MayorZenia said:


> Since I had nothing but time on my hands I reset got each month until I got the 3 flowers for that month and made a list!
> 
> January - Windflowers, Pansy, Mums
> February - Pansy, Windflowers, Hyacinths
> ...



My Birthday is in October and my native flowers were Roses.


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 11, 2020)

MayorZenia said:


> Since I had nothing but time on my hands I reset got each month until I got the 3 flowers for that month and made a list!
> 
> 
> January - Windflowers, Pansy, Mums
> ...



Hmm, December here [Northern Hemisphere too]:

Windflowers, pansies, and hyacinths....

I feel a bit robbed seeing this list and not having mums or roses!


----------



## AquaMarie (Apr 11, 2020)

I have an April birthday too and I got windflowers with hyacinth and pansies in the shop. My friend whose birthday is April too got hyacinth.


----------



## whitherward (Apr 11, 2020)

I have a June birthday and got tulips as my native flower, with pansies and windflowers in my shop so far.


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 11, 2020)

Hmmm, I mean I guess it could be 4 flowers able to be native? I spent hours resetting and some of those hours were for a single month just to get the 3rd flower. This was all Northern hemisphere as well. January alone I spent about 5-6 hours resetting because I wanted roses and I got no more than 3 different flowers so I wonder if only certain months have 4 possible native flowers?

I’m not counting flowers able to be purchased from Timmy and Tommy since In my experience, what flowers they sell besides the native grown ones seem to possibly be random.


----------



## kendallrosee (Apr 11, 2020)

My birthday is in December and I have native Windflowers, and tulips and hyacinths in the shop.


----------



## under the tide (Apr 11, 2020)

My friend's birthday is in June and her island's native flower is roses, while mine is in April and I got tulips! 

Hyacinths seem to be my secondary flower based on island hopping and frequency they appear in my store, while I sometimes also get windflowers and pansies in stock.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2020)

After reading everything here, it just seems to be random?


----------



## geo-mew (Apr 11, 2020)

May birthday, got Tulips with windflowers, pansies and hyacinths appearing in store.


----------



## MayorZenia (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m not talking about any kind of secondary flowers or flowers you can buy from nook’s cranny. I’m talking about the flowers you get with your island, the ones you see on the cliff when you first land. I can’t tell if some people are talking about the ones in their shops or the ones on their starting island and I’m getting a little confused


----------



## Sansy (Apr 11, 2020)

MayorZenia said:


> I’m not talking about any kind of secondary flowers or flowers you can buy from nook’s cranny. I’m talking about the flowers you get with your island, the ones you see on the cliff when you first land. I can’t tell if some people are talking about the ones in their shops or the ones on their starting island and I’m getting a little confused


I'll try to add to this data!

My birthday is in October and my island has COSMOS naturally growing. My sister was born in June and had ROSES naturally growing on her island.

I don't know what my sister's secondary flower is to be honest, but when I go on Mystery Island Tours, if I don't get Cosmos, I instead get HYACINTHS. In fact, I found a Mystery Island filled with hybrid Hyacinths.

I can't remember off the top of my head what my Nook's Cranny sells, however. I'm not near my Switch right now to check.


----------



## Camillion (Apr 11, 2020)

April birthday with pansies as my native growing so who knows what's going on here.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 11, 2020)

My birthday month is May. I have windflowers naturally and I’ve only ever seen tulips on islands save for _once _when I had hyacinths. Every other time it’s been tulips or windflowers. Timmy and Tommy only sell windflowers, pansies, and tulips. No roses in sight. 

Side note the 5am music is so pretty


----------



## Aftereight (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you for this, prior to my first game, I spent a lot of time resetting to run to see the flowers on the cliffs and I could only get Windflowers, Pansies and Mums (with a January birthday), this makes much more sense now why I couldn't get Lilies or Roses as I never thought to change the birthday.


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 11, 2020)

Some more data: my birthday is this month and I got tulips, have hyacinths windflowers and pansies in shop. Boyfriend is november and got cosmos, It think he has 2 of the same flowers in shop but dont remember which. 

We should be gathering up info on this to get a cohesive list, would be interesting!


----------



## LinguineMagician (Apr 12, 2020)

Just to add in a bit of clarification here, as it seems some people are confusing shop flowers and Nook Miles flowers as "native"...

From what I can tell, the list on the previous page for the 3 possible native flowers per birth month is accurate.  _Possibly _only for the northern hemisphere, but otherwise accurate.  Your island has a chance of *naturally growing *one of 3 flowers depending on your birthday. Even if you discover a discrepancy to the list, it's possible that it's maybe tied to Zodiac sign instead but even in that case it likely just means you'll fall into either the next or previous month's list, and you will still be restricted to one of 3 flowers using that birthdate. If you want a specific flower, have restarted a ton, and seen 3 different kinds, I think it's futile to keep restarting using that same birth date.

The flowers available *in your shop *and quite likely on your Nook Miles variant flower island I believe are *seasonal. *Pretty much everyone in the northern hemisphere right now (as we're in April/Spring) will see whatever their native flower is (again, as determined by birthdate/month), as well as hyacinth, pansies, tulips, and windflowers depending on the day in the shop. Usually your native + 2 of the seasonals.

The thing I'm not as certain on, but seems likely, is it's quite possible that each system has a "seasonal sister" flower. Which is to say, your system will pick one of the _seasonal_ flowers available and have that one consistently show up as your variant on Nook Miles islands.  If you're an August birthday with cosmos as your native right now and you want roses, your only option is to wait for a change in seasons when it's likely they'll have a chance of being in your shop - or get them from someone born in a month who got roses as their possible native (in which case, despite them being out of season, they'll be in that person's shop).

That's my current understanding of the system, based on all my reading and testing my wife and I have done.


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 12, 2020)

LinguineMagician said:


> Just to add in a bit of clarification here, as it seems some people are confusing shop flowers and Nook Miles flowers as "native"...
> 
> From what I can tell, the list on the previous page for the 3 possible native flowers per birth month is accurate.  _Possibly _only for the northern hemisphere, but otherwise accurate.  Your island has a chance of *naturally growing *one of 3 flowers depending on your birthday. Even if you discover a discrepancy to the list, it's possible that it's maybe tied to Zodiac sign instead but even in that case it likely just means you'll fall into either the next or previous month's list, and you will still be restricted to one of 3 flowers using that birthdate. If you want a specific flower, have restarted a ton, and seen 3 different kinds, I think it's futile to keep restarting using that same birth date.
> 
> ...



The seasonal sister varient sounds interesting! It would be really nice to have different flowers on the islands. I did notice the change in shop flowers while season skipping, but I did not have enough points the check the islands well enough. I did always have tulips in my shop no matter the season however, and those are my current sister flower for islands.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 12, 2020)

pretty sure the list on the second page is accurate. i have a crew of september friends; i have mums, my friend has cosmos, and my other friend has lillies.

super weird that they'd do this.


----------



## Sherra (Apr 12, 2020)

I was starting a second island and decided I would reset in order to get roses at my native flower since my primary island had mum's and I wasn't too interested in them. I reset hundreds of times and only managed to get mums, windflowers, or pansies. I was choosing southern hemisphere instead of northern too to have something a little bit different and finally I tried northern hemisphere instead and then all of a sudden I was able to get lilies, which I eventually just opted for because I never found roses and got tired of resetting.


----------



## Gleo (Apr 12, 2020)

Interesting! I have my birthday set to my cats birthday which is in June 16. My first town had tulips, then I reset. Now I have roses on my current town with the same birthday.


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 12, 2020)

MayorZenia said:


> Since I had nothing but time on my hands I reset got each month until I got the 3 flowers for that month and made a list!
> 
> 
> January - Windflowers, Pansy, Mums
> ...




My birthday is at the end of June and I got roses


----------



## Gleo (Apr 12, 2020)

Aardbei said:


> My birthday is at the end of June and I got roses


The day must have something to do with it too. I did June 16 and have roses. They did say July had roses so maybe they start to merge?


----------



## sylviabee (Apr 12, 2020)

Mine is January and I have windflowers and pansies. Not sure what my third flower is? It definitely is not mum, as suspected for January.


----------



## Neechan (Apr 12, 2020)

My birthday is on February 3rd and I got windflowers (native), hyacinths and pansies from nooks and tulips from traveling via DAL with NMTs (and I don’t know if is any correlation, but my Town Hall has tulips in a vase dunno if these change with the seasons)


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

December 

My native is Rose and I also have windflowers, pansies, and tulips.


----------



## avieators (Apr 12, 2020)

mine is early november and i have native cosmos and secondary tulips...a neat system to be sure, but v frustrating for me since roses and lillies are some of my favorite irl flowers


----------



## cinnamonbella (Apr 12, 2020)

Mine is May and i got roses!


----------

